# gun stocks



## chop (Sep 4, 2008)

can a synthetic gun stock be hand carved.i have done wood stocks but was asked to do synthetic please help thanks


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi chop,

It depends on what material it is made of. Composite, easy, if carbon fiber... very doubtful.


----------



## chop (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks hamlin i will have to find out


----------



## dan_house (Feb 18, 2009)

chop said:


> can a synthetic gun stock be hand carved.


A lot of synth stocks have an aluminum core that the plastic is molded around.

Most plastics would be just too soft to carve, like you would a walnut stock.

And the plastics that could stand up to the vigors of being used that way, I would think are too expnsive or very nasty to your tools.

But I'd like to be wrong on both counts, cuz it would be way cool.


----------

